# Bread box for Christmas (hopefully)



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The minister of music Berry Cook asked me to make a bread box for his mother (found that out later) using some wood he would provide. At first I declined but said yes anyway. 

The wood is old yellow pine tongue and grove and came out of the floor in a shop his dad had some 25 years ago (seems Berry was given this wood by his dad at that time). So now I have just barely enough material too pull this off. To date I just haven't had time to post anything and take only a few pictures (with the other camera).

Here is where I am at as of today, and at I said it has been a rush job from the get go with no room for mistakes and yes I have made a couple already.

The wood was given to him 25 years ago by his Dad, (he passed 17 years ago) and Berry wants to present this to his mother Christmas day----How do I get into these things anyway, too much drama and not enough documantation!!

(The middle picture was yesterday)


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

You get in to these things Jerry because you are a good man....... I'm sure the Minister of Music will be singing your praises soon!

Looks good so far and look forward to pic's of the finished bread box


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great idea and the story just makes the project sing. Now if some one in the church would make a home made loaf of bread for this box the story would be a sonet.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey Jerry. Good to see you bud! I have been peeking back in a bit lately, and was wondering when I would see you on. The breadbox looks great. Are you using a dovetail jig or something else? I just made a box joint jig myself for Christmas presents and am staring down the gullet of a week and a half to get started.

Good to see you. Looks like you had the same dusting we had.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

There is one piece of unprocessed wood left to give an idea what I am working with. This does not show the twist or warp-age some of it has, the twist has been the roughest part to deal with. 

A question, he wants it to hinge at the top, he has reasons, I am thinking of using a piano hinge. Is that the best choice, and how can the visual impact be minimized? I understand the angles of the top to the front. The lower vertical section will be attached to the top, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I like piano hinge for this sort of application. You may need to add a horizontal strip just below the narrow top in your photo for the hinge to attach to, though. Since the lid needs to pivot far enough back to allow access, at least the pin section of the hinge will show.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Talk about pressure... drama does seem to be drawn your way almost daily my friend:sarcastic:

What a wonderful job on the bread box! Be glad when this cold weather moves on. You staying warm over there?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob N said:


> Talk about pressure... drama does seem to be drawn your way almost daily my friend:sarcastic:
> 
> What a wonderful job on the bread box! Be glad when this cold weather moves on. You staying warm over there?


The shop is not heated directly but stays in the mid fifties (we keep the house at 64) so it's OK but with it being in the teen's and no sun it might get colder. So how are you holding up over where you abide?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

There have been a few critical steps in the fabrication process, the dovetails for one, another critical angles at the top to door, the angle to attach the upper door to the lower door at the bottom. 

While both were 50d they had to be treated differently. In the case of the bottom I had to stand the board on edge to cut a 40d angle to get the 50d needed. This meant getting the blade too close to the fence and would require the addition of a sacrificial, no problem. It also meant getting my hand too close to cold steel, and having done that before I chose to use a moving fence with the board taped to the fence (see pic 1&2 ). The result was a correct cut on the correct material (pic 3&4). 

The next is at the top where the door will attach to the top board (pic 5) In this case the 50d needed to be divided between the top and the door where the hinge will attach. Pic 6 is of the door.

One near desaster was after I had glued up the dove tail sides to the back (pic 7&8). Well it hit the floor which was not good and had to be repaired (pic 9).

Pic 10 is out the back window, does that look like snow???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good Jerry


Sounds like a nice time to use round type bread box cover, no hinges needed that way..
Just like roll type desk 

============


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jerry no matter what the challenge you always seem to rise to the occasion. Looks like some complex angles and you have sorted them all out. That's a great looking bread box!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Looking good Jerry
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice time to use round type bread box cover, no hinges needed that way..
> ...


Would be but that is not what he wants, we talked about that.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> A question, he wants it to hinge at the top, he has reasons, I am thinking of using a piano hinge. Is that the best choice, and how can the visual impact be minimized? I understand the angles of the top to the front. The lower vertical section will be attached to the top, any help would be appreciated.


Just a suggestion Jerry...pivot the lid with a couple dowels

You're usual stand up work.. nicely done Jerry.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good idea , wish I'd thought of it sooner, next time I will try you excellent suggestion, I really like it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

New problem, the door has a significant twist to it, about 1/16"-3/32", I sure don't remember this when I glued everything up but that is of little consequence now. A couple other problems are; significant tear out (and I was taking baby bites Pic 1&2). Solution here will be to remove first piece and replace it with board just worked up (see yesterdays post #5) see pics 4&5. Pic 3 is self explanatory, any idiot could do that!!! I may have to replace that board also----Hmmmmmm maybe I'll just replace all the boards!!!

Just got off the phone with Berry and I will pick up what is left and see if it's usable
tomorrow. It will all work between now and when it is finished.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I found out that the twist was as a result of the bar clamps nor totally parallel. I cut the door panel into several sections and re-glued them. Things are better now so will get back into it in the morning. 

The plan for tomorrow is to get the hinge mortised in and the lower door body attached to the upper door body.Get it finished and back to Berry. I will be glad to have it completed.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks good Jerry, Hang in there I know you'll get it done.

I feel your pain I'm fighting the time crunch also trying to get these trays done in time for Christmas, seems like everytime I turn arround Suz is adding another one to the list.
Made 13 so far and I have 4 more to go, luckly I finished the last one we have to ship yesterday. :yes4: The rest all will be given away in person gives me another week. :fie:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

jd99 said:


> Looks good Jerry, Hang in there I know you'll get it done.
> 
> I feel your pain I'm fighting the time crunch also trying to get these trays done in time for Christmas, seems like everytime I turn arround Suz is adding another one to the list.
> Made 13 so far and I have 4 more to go, luckly I finished the last one we have to ship yesterday. :yes4: The rest all will be given away in person gives me another week. :fie:


Would like to see trays, I may have missed them at some other time.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

xplorx4 said:


> Would like to see trays, I may have missed them at some other time.


Here are Danny's trays Jerry and are they ever NICE!

http://www.routerforums.com/jds-gallery/24779-trays-christmas.html


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Boy you guys are puting me to shame it has been so cold in the shop I haven,t worked on my daughters Christmas present in a week. Keep it up guys I will try and do better.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

vikingcraftsman said:


> Boy you guys are puting me to shame it has been so cold in the shop I haven,t worked on my daughters Christmas present in a week. Keep it up guys I will try and do better.


John I am blessed to have my shop in the basement, even though it is not tied directly into the house A/C system it does get heat from the rest of the house(my shop will never be tied into the rest of the house for the obvious reasons , dust!!!!) If my situation was like it was up in the garage I too would be shut down half the year. We are going to put a separate system in the basement such that each room will have it's own controls etc. So then I will have conditioned air year around and it that will be nice.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It is complete and will be delivered tomorrow. I learned a lot on this one, the main lesson is to check and recheck everything thought I had already learned that one--well guess I get to re-learn it again..

The box attached is one I started several months ago, decided to finish it and in the process totally screwed everything up and put it in the trash. I doug it out and that is where it standes now. Sorry no close-ups of this one.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Jerry. I like it 

=====



xplorx4 said:


> It is complete and will be delivered tomorrow. I learned a lot on this one, the main lesson is to check and recheck everything thought I had already learned that one--well guess I get to re-learn it again..
> 
> The box attached is one I started several months ago, decided to finish it and in the process totally screwed everything up and put it in the trash. I doug it out and that is where it standes now. Sorry no close-ups of this one.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

When we stop learning Jerry, time to find something else to do! The bread box looks great in spite of all the challenges it presented you. No doubt the recipients will be most pleased.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Another great job Jerry!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> It is complete and will be delivered tomorrow. I learned a lot on this one, the main lesson is to check and recheck everything thought I had already learned that one--well guess I get to re-learn it again..
> 
> The box attached is one I started several months ago, decided to finish it and in the process totally screwed everything up and put it in the trash. I doug it out and that is where it standes now. Sorry no close-ups of this one.



Jerry,

If that's your trash .........

That's better than anything I have made:cray:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank everyone for those kind remarks, I believe I have learned enough to make another BB with considerably less difficulty and that is my plan to start one while things are fresh. 

James the reason I through it away was frustration, seems I could do nothing right and I have been learning that I will never do everything right, no one does we just need to take our mistakes and turn them around into successes, that is why I needed to finish the box. You will notice I never took any before pictures and I should have because it was messed up pretty good. James I have seen your work and it is quite good. 

In wood working we don't do it right, we just do it until it is right, I shall never throw any thing away again. It has also taught me that if one just works at it, some things can be saved.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The bread box turned out A1 Jerry as I'm sure you know, also the other box looks very nice, whatever you thought was wrong with it you sure found ways to correct it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

harrysin said:


> The bread box turned out A1 Jerry as I'm sure you know, also the other box looks very nice, whatever you thought was wrong with it you sure found ways to correct it.


Read the whole thing, makes sense to me, I would be for anything Al Gore would be against the guy is an idiot!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

*LOL*.. amen to that Jerry!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well the bread box has gone to it's owner and the other box will find it's home by our TV. I think I shall Start a thread regarding the problems, how I attempted to fix it. Perhaps some folks would give me some advice on how I could have repaired it better.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Forgot to ask , What finish did you use on the box? It seems a little smother than what I have been doing lately.


----------



## curt99 (Oct 17, 2010)

Jerry, 
The bread box looks better than great. I'm sure the owner is thrilled. I was going to post when you first showed it that I would bet you would finish in time for Christmas but didn't want to jinks the project.

Oh yes the other box looks super also.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It did it again, had it all written out and did something and everything is gone!!! This is the second time that has happened---I will use word, cut and paste to get it to you. Sorry


----------

